# Jae-La in Weight Pull



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Jae-La is 16mo old 42# APBT and I have started her on weight pull. This little girl loves to pull and has a heart for it.
A few months back she hurt her leg she slightly pulled a tendon and I thought she was done with weight pull. I thought that was it no more of that. For a month and half almost two months I had her in the house massaging her leg, no workouts and just letting her chill. It was so hard because she is an energizer bunny.. Finally three weeks ago I started all over with her training hopeing that everything would be back to normal. This past weekend she competed in weight pull. Well this little girl did an outstanding job...She received her 1st place gold medal in her class I couldn't have asked more from her, she pulled 610lbs 14x her weight..

























I just wanted to share..


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

She looks like she was really enjoying herself,and she looks so proud!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh she loves it, always waggin that tail and she knew she won..


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

aww thats adorable. congrats to you and your pup!!!!!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

She looks like she is loving it.....


----------



## Catahoulagirl (Aug 22, 2008)

GREAT JOB Jae-La! Congrats Jennet, I know how hard it was for you to think she would out of WP. Great comeback kiddo!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks, Yeah I love WP and so does she it would have been sad if she wouldn't continue..


----------

